# Italien Sostas



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Look I'm off to Italy in July and I need plenty of Sostas to stop at but I ain't going to get very far using the MHF database as there is only two listed so how about some of you (this includes you Nuke) listing some of them. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi look in the downloads section, there is a pushpin file for Autoroute their.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/downloads-file-50.html#dl

Eddie


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that Eddie what I was after was some personal recommendations you know stuff **** if you go round the corner theres a good eatery , that sort of thing


----------

